# Amboyna and Coco Burl



## manbuckwal (May 18, 2016)

Knurl GT wrapped in stabilized Amboyna Burl and an Antique Brass Lever Action w Coco Burl . 
Thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (May 18, 2016)

Exceptionally nice pens! That Cocobolo is truly outstanding! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 18, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Exceptionally nice pens! That Cocobolo is truly outstanding! Chuck



Thanks Chuck !


----------



## ironman123 (May 18, 2016)

Snazzy looking pens. Good job Tom.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (May 18, 2016)

Niceee

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (May 18, 2016)

Very nice, Tom! Hard to go wrong with either of those woods.

What do you think of the Knurl GT kit? Especially quality of the transmission?


----------



## manbuckwal (May 19, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Very nice, Tom! Hard to go wrong with either of those woods.
> 
> What do you think of the Knurl GT kit? Especially quality of the transmission?




Thanks, The transmission is very smooth . As to how it will hold up I don't know ??? Have u heard anything negative about em ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (May 19, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> Have u heard anything negative about em ?



I haven't heard anything negative about them, but figured I'd ask someone who's opinion I trust as to his thoughts on the kit. Thanks! I think I'll grab one or two of these when I restock on kits and give it a try myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 19, 2016)

Smoking hot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeorgeS (May 19, 2016)

Wow! Those are very nice indeed sir!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (May 20, 2016)

Some great looking timber.

Les

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (May 20, 2016)

Gorgeous pens! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 20, 2016)

That coco pen is outstanding! Are the knurled pens comfortable to hold and write with?


----------



## manbuckwal (May 20, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> That coco pen is outstanding! Are the knurled pens comfortable to hold and write with?



Thanks, the Knurl felt good writing to me .


----------



## barry richardson (May 20, 2016)

Both outstanding of course, I really like that knurled kit, never seen one before, its knurly

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

